# HD-Videos....avi zu HD



## Tom3004 (12. November 2008)

Hi, 
kann man Avi Videos zu HD Videos umwandeln oder aufpixeln damit man die Videos auf einem Beamer vorzeigen kann ?

Hoffe auf Antworten

Oder gibt es dafür Tools ?


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (12. November 2008)

Also ich kann mir auch ein Avi Video ganz normal am Beamer anschaun (wenn ich es auf meinem Laptop abspiel).
Warum sollte man das Avi umkonvertieren (btw. man kann die Qualität des Videos doch durch eine Konvertierung nicht verbessern)

mfg


----------



## Tom3004 (13. November 2008)

Ja ich hatte schon mal gesagt das ich eine Präsentation über den 11. September in der Schule machen, aber weil die meisten Videos bei You Tube sin kann man die ja schlecht auf einem Beamer ausstrahlen oder ?

Deswegen brauch ich gutes MAterial darüber, und da war meine Frage, ob man Videos aufpixeln kann.....abe wie macht das den das Fernsehen, Filme in Hd  ?

ODer kent jemand hochauflösende Videos zum 11. September ?


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2008)

das geht nicht. du kannst ja auch nicht bei ner MP3 datei in 64kbps einfach was "dazuerfinden", damit sie sich so gut anhört wie eine 256kbps, bzw. wenn das gehen würde, dann brächte man ja keine 256kbps, sondern würde ne 64kbps nehmen und beim abspielen vom player umrechnen lassen...

du kannst zwar die auflösung theoretisch "hochrechnen", aber das ist nix anderes, als wenn ein monitor/beamer ein "zu kleines" video selber "interpoliert". im grunde wird das video einfach nur vergrößert abgespielt und an einigen stellen halt kanten geglättet usw., mehr nicht. 


es gibt aber tools, die in einzelfällen brauchbare ergebnisse liefern, wo ein video wirklich etwas schärfer wird, aber das is ein riesenaufwand und AFAIK auch nix kostenloses.


----------

